# 

## MalyDom

Witam

Stan na dziś:
-posiadam działkę budowlaną 10 ar 
-ziemia rolna klasy IIIb
-na sasiednich dzialkach stoja domy (obszar tzw zwartej zabudowy)
-brak MPZP 
-przepisane na mnie warunki zabudowy wydane przez gmine
-w warunkach zabudowy zapis:
budowa domu jednorodzinnego o szerokosci elewacji frontowej minimum 7 metrow dach dwuspadowy
-mam podłaczony prad budowlany (podpisana umowa z Tauronem)
-W trakcie jest procedura stawiania skrzynki elektrycznej docelowej (podwykonawca Taurona prowadzi prace)
-zlozony wniosek o wydanie warunkow podlaczenia wody
-odebrana od geodety mapa do celow projektowych

Co jest moim celem:
Zbudowanie małego domu mieszkalnego w którym będe legalnie mieszkał cały rok

To jest ostatni moment zebym zdecydowal czy ide dalej klasyczna sciezka pozwolenia na budowe, czy dalej draze temat tych niejasnych przepisow ze mozna zbudowac budynek do 35 metrow kwadrat bez pozwolenia i bez zgloszenia.

Pracownia architektoniczna zaproponowala mi zbudowanie domu 35 metrow kwadrat a potem w przyszlosci jego powiekszanie. Budowa bez pozwolenia na budowe i bez zglaszania . Ludzie ze starostwa Powiatowego twierdza ze to bedzie samowola budowlana ktora w przypadku jakiegos donosu skonczy sie nakazem rozbiorki. Dodatkowe problemy moga byc tez z tego ze zabuduje grunt klasy IIIb.
Ponoc jedynym legalnym sposobem zbudowania na tej dzialce budynku mieszkalnego jest trzymanie sie wydanych warunków zabudowy i co najmniej zgłoszenie w Starostwie

Architekt poprzez swoja ignorancje pcha mnie w g.... ?

----------


## Kaizen

Co to za przepis, że bez pozwolenia ani zgłoszenia?

----------


## Kemotxb

Bez zgłoszenia i bez pozwolenia ... pachnie samowolą. 35 mkw to salon a nie dom. Zrób normalnie, bo dom powinien mieć PNB, jeśli chcesz w nim mieszkać. Wydasz kasę na coś co będzie niezgodne z przepisami i może grozić Ci później nakaz rozbiórki bo zalegalizowanie samowolki często kończy się grubą kasą.

----------


## MalyDom

Architekt powoluje sie na punkt ustawy prawo budowlane ktory mowi ze mozna zbudowac budynek-obiekt-altane do 35 metrow

----------


## MalyDom

No własnie . ech.... na kogo ja trafiłem

----------


## Kaizen

Altany działkowe budować można wyłączniena RODOS. Zwykłe nie mają prawnej definicji i sądy i administracja stosują słownikową
altana «niewielka budowla ogrodowa, zwykle drewniana o ażurowych ścianach» 

A chyba chciałbyś normalne, ocieplone sciany?

----------


## Bertha

Tu masz cytat w temacie *odbioru* budynku wybudowanego niezgodnie z przepisami czy projektem.
    [I]_Geodeta jest od mierzenia, ewentualnie może uprzedzić właściciela że bedą problemy z odbiorem. Ma takie prawo.
Chyba że usłyszy od właściciela "aby nie mędrkował", bo on ma takie chody że ho, ho, ho, ho! 
Czyli mierzy, oddaje właścicielowi gotowe dokumenty i fakturę gotówkową, poczem oddala się krokiem godnym.
Za dwa dni otrzymuje głośny telefon o treści nie do powtórzenia, po kwadransie trzymania telefonu daleko od ucha, odpowiada: "A ostrzegałem!".
Jak klient ochłonie i nieco spokornieje (niekiedy nawet zmądrzeje i przy goleniu zauważy winnego), to jeszcze co najmniej raz zatrudni geodetę, projektanta, pobiega po urzędach i może za rok zakończy budowę._[/I
  Rok od podejście do odbioru. Ty chcesz wybudować coś wbrew przepisom.
  Nic nie pisałem o przypadku rozbiórki :big lol: ]

Nie idżcie tom drogom!

----------


## ilollak

:roll eyes:

----------


## swierol

Do 35m2 ZABUDOWY to może być tzw budynek rekreacji indywidualnej, który mimo wszystko musisz zgłościć. I do tego musi być parterowy. W bardzo wielu gminach ludzie stawiając własnie damki rekreacyjny drewniane ale z poddaszem. Ja pytałem w swojej gminie i Pan delikatnie mówiąc wybił mi z głowy  taki pomysł podkreślając jednocześnie, że nawet taras jest w to wliczany i musi być jak to powiedział "oddzielną konstrukcją"
A do tego Pana z "elity forum". Czy zastanawiałeś się kiedyś co czują, myślą (pewnie o Tobie też) ludzie, którzy przeczytali Twój wpis o 35 metrowym salonie? To się zastanów.... . Dla jasności mówię o ludziach, którzy np. mieszkają w 50 metrowych mieszkaniach i o własnych domku mogą tylko pomarzyć. 
Nie koniecznie trzeba załatwiać PnB. Od Maja 2015 (chyba) można budować dom jednorodzinny na zgłoszenie oczywiście pod pewnymi warunkami. Nie zwalnia to z tego, że  musisz mieć projekt, mapki, kierownika budowy. Jest po prostu szybciej.

----------


## Elfir

Dom 35 m2 to nie jest równoważnik mieszkania 35 m2. W rzeczywistości taki dom wypada bardziej ciasny, bo mieszkanie zwykle posiada piwnicę, klatka schodowa jest odpowiednikiem wiatrołapu, główne liczniki i przyłącza najczęściej znajdują się na klatce schodowej lub w piwnicy.

----------


## Kaizen

> DoW rzeczywistości taki dom wypada bardziej ciasny, bo mieszkanie zwykle posiada piwnicę, klatka schodowa jest odpowiednikiem wiatrołapu, główne liczniki i przyłącza najczęściej znajdują się na klatce schodowej lub w piwnicy.


Ja mam licznik za płotem. 1000m2 działki na ktorej mogę miec kilka piwnic, komórek, wiat, altan, tarasów, ogród, parking itd. itp..

Dom daje dużo większą przestrzeń niż mieszkanie o podobnej PU.




> W necie mozna poszukac... tiny houses lub domki z kontenerwo, 1 lub kilku.
> Sa ciekawe rozwiazania, i komus  taka forma mieszkania  moze sie podobac.


Problemem są "tylko" WT  z rozporzadzenia, WZ/MPZP, jak to ma byc formalnie dom jednorodzinny.

----------


## Elfir

Przyłącze wody w studzience na podwórzu czy w domu? Licznik do podlewania ogrodu? 

Wiaty, altany za darmo się nie zbudują. De facto wówczas nie budujesz 35 m2, tylko 35m2 + dodatkowe budynki. 

***
Te kontenery ze zdjęć to w 99% przypadków letniaki. Czyli nie potrzeba dożo miejsca na przechowywanie (bo w letniaku nie trzymasz dokumentów, wszystkich ubrań, deski do prasowania, odkurzacza). 
I to letniaki amerykańskie, co przekłada się na to, że nie muszą mieć normalnej kuchni i pralki, bo większość ludzi jada na mieście lub odgrzewa gotowce, a pierze w pralni publicznej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przyłącze wody w studzience na podwórzu czy w domu?


Przyłącze? W drodze.




> Licznik do podlewania ogrodu?


Ja mam jeden. Rodzice w mieszkaniu mają też jeden (w łazience).




> Wiaty, altany za darmo się nie zbudują.


Przy budowie domu mogą być prawie samym nakładem pracy - z palet i odpadów budowlanych. Można też dobudować później. A i sama działka to przestrzeń. Pod blokiem nawet kocyka nie da się rozłożyć, bo wszędzie po psach śmierdzi.

----------


## Elfir

Nie twierdzę, że takich domków nie ma, czy nie da się w nich żyć.
Napisałam, że po prostu nie ma łatwego przełożenia powierzchni domu na mieszkanie. Mieszkanie w mieście o takiej powierzchni będzie wygodniejsze (mówię tylko o komforcie przestrzeni mieszkalnej a nie poczuciu prywatności czy możliwości wyjścia na ogród). 
W mieszkaniu po prostu wiele urządzeń niezbędnych do funkcjonowania znajduje się poza częścią mieszkalną, w części wspólnej bloku (liczniki, wiatrołap, wymiennik ciepła CWU). Na dodatek sklepy pod nosem, nie potrzeba dużej lodówki, szafek do przechowywania.  
W sumie w wykończonym wnętrzu w bloku nie musisz mieć np. drabiny, która przy domku raczej jest niezbędna. Owszem, można zbudować budynek gospodarczy, ale jak pisałam -  za darmo nie powstanie.

A o praniu i gotowaniu pisałam w kontekście tych amerykańskich domków. Na rzutach wydają się przestronne, bo nie muszą uwzględniać urządzeń, które dla Polaka są oczywiste (jak pralka).

Dlatego zanim kupi projekt, dobrze by inwestor go urządził na papierze z określeniem gdzie będzie trzymał posiadane rzeczy, także pościel, koce, żelazko, deskę do prasowania, odkurzacz, wiadro, mopa, ścierki (gdzie będzie je suszył po użyciu?), miotłę, szufelkę, ręczniki kuchenne, chemię gospodarczą, dokumenty, itd.




> Przyłącze? W drodze.
> 
> .


Wiesz, że chodzi o tablicę bezpiecznikową, liczniki wody, zawory. To wszystko zajmuje przestrzeń na ścianach.
U mnie jakoś konsola z licznikami wody i zaworami jest większa od podlicznika wody w bloku.

Podczas budowy też nie miałam wiele drewna, poza stemplami.

----------


## Kaizen

> W mieszkaniu po prostu wiele urządzeń niezbędnych do funkcjonowania znajduje się poza częścią mieszkalną,




Tak jak i w domu - w pomieszczeniu technicznym. Nie wiem do czego zmierzasz. Że w bloku ta przestrzeń jest za darmo? Nie jest. Płacisz i za jej wybudowanie, i za jej utrzymanie. A tych pomieszczeń, urządzeń i kosztów jest więcej, niż w domu jednorodzinnym. Musisz płacić za trawkę przed blokiem niezależnie od tego, czy ja chcesz. Za pomieszczenia techniczne, za korytarze których są często potworne ilości, za windy, schody, pralnie (z których nikt nie korzysta zazwyczaj albo jakaś wąska "klika") itd. itp. 




> W sumie w wykończonym wnętrzu w bloku nie musisz mieć np. drabiny, która przy domku raczej jest niezbędna.


W bloku jest jeszcze bardziej niezbędna. I za nią płacisz.  A że sama nie możesz skorzystać, to chyba wada?




> Wiesz, że chodzi o tablicę licznikową, liczniki wody, zawory. To wszystko zajmuje przestrzeń na ścianach.


U moich rodziców w bloku jest licznik przy pionie w łazience. Zabudowali razem z całym pionem zostawiając w tym miejscu drzwiczki. Moi rodzice mają też dom. Tam licznik długo był ukryty w murze (w ścianie nośnej) pod grzejnikiem. Też były drzwiczki. Niewygodnie było im odczytywać i podawać stan, więc przy wymianie wyciągnęli go na zewnątrz - wisi na rurze (jeszcze) nie zabudowany. Jakoś nie dostrzegam różnicy między blokiem a domem.





> Podczas budowy też nie miałam wiele drewna, poza stemplami.


Ja nie miałem stempli. Wypożyczałem metalowe. Do szalunków stropu wypożyczałem też sklejkę szalunkową. Desek trochę miałem. Ciągle stoi sklecona z nich sławojka. Ale też jeszcze niezła kupka leży. Pewnie sklecę z tego budę dla psa (wkręty z demobilu też mam, odpady styropianu do ocieplenia również). Pewnie podłogę na strychu z nich też zrobię. Ale pewnie jeszcze zostanie. Albo jakąś altankę sklecę, albo wylądują w kominku. Mam też trochę BK i szczątkowe ilości bloczków fundamentowych i klinkieru. Pewnie zapłacę za kontener do ich wywiezienia. Chyba, że wymyślę, co z tego można zbudować przy domu.

----------


## Bepo

Czytam kolejne pytania forumowiczów sprowadzające się do tego jak "ominąć przepisy" i witki mi opadają. Po co? Po co, skoro pozwolenie na budowę nic nie kosztuje(oprócz czasu i kasy na kilka map), a jak kogoś nie stać na projekt(gotowce można znaleźć za mniej niż 2tys.) + adaptację projektu do działki, to najprawdopodobniej takiej osoby nie stać na budowę domu w ogóle. Nawet malutkiego.

----------


## Kaizen

> Po co? Po co, skoro pozwolenie na budowę nic nie kosztuje(oprócz czasu i kasy na kilka map), a jak kogoś nie stać na projekt(gotowce można znaleźć za mniej niż 2tys.) + adaptację projektu do działki, to najprawdopodobniej takiej osoby nie stać na budowę domu w ogóle. Nawet malutkiego.


Poczytaj Rozporządzenie w sprawie warunków technicznych to będziesz wiedział, dlaczego trudno czy wręcz niemożliwe jest zbudowanie "oficjalnego" mikro-domu jednorodzinnego.

----------


## Bepo

> Poczytaj Rozporządzenie w sprawie warunków technicznych to będziesz wiedział, dlaczego trudno czy wręcz niemożliwe jest zbudowanie "oficjalnego" mikro-domu jednorodzinnego.


Dalej twierdzę, że wybudowanie 35m2 bez jakiegokolwiek zgłoszenia to chęć pójścia na lewiznę i pozornych oszczędności, które zazwyczaj odbijają się inwestorom czkawką. 

Pominę już kwestie, o których pisała Elfir- w 35m2 nie zmieścisz nic. Ani kotłowni(jasne, może być i chyba nawet lepsza w tym przypadku będzie koza), ale chociażby hydrofor/rury przyłączeniowe i skrzynkę elektryczną musisz gdzieś umieścić. W 35m2 trudno pomieścić sypialnię, przestrzeń wspólną, łazienkę i pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Jest cała masa planów domków poniżej 60m2, które kosztowo kształtują się bardzo rozsądnie, a w takim metrażu łatwiej i wygodniej będzie mieszkać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pominę już kwestie, o których pisała Elfir- w 35m2 nie zmieścisz nic. Ani kotłowni(jasne, może być i chyba nawet lepsza w tym przypadku będzie koza), ale chociażby hydrofor/rury przyłączeniowe i skrzynkę elektryczną musisz gdzieś umieścić.


Kotlownia zbędny przeżytek a tak malego domu nie ma sensu ogrzewać czymś innym, niż kablami w wylewce. Zasobnik trzeba umiescić w lazience. Rozdzielnię elektryczną zazwyczaj robi się podtynkową - wiec nie zajmuje miejsca. Wodomierz u zawór? Bez przesady, też mozna w ścianie schować albo w zabudowie gk - mniej zajmie miejsca niż najmniejszy grzejnik. Hydrofor może być w obudowie studni.

Mieszkalem w mieszkaniu 47,5m2 słabo rozplanowanym i 27,5m2 genialnie urządzonym. Funkcjonalnie bardzo podobnie. W obydwu najbardziej mi brakowało ogrodu. Miejsca, gdzie moge wypuścić dzieci i zwierzaki i nie zastanawiać się, czy gdzieś nie poszli, nie mieli nieprzyjemnego spotkania z samochodem czy innym zwierzakiem.
Dom 35m2 da się urzadzić, by był wygodny dla rodziny 2+1 nawet. Problem jest inny - trudno spełnić na takiej przestrzeni WT (oczywiście, że musi być zgłoszenie albo PnB). No i wcale tak tanio nie wyjdzie, bo część kosztów nie zależy od powierzchni domu, a część nieznacznie się zmienia.

----------


## Elfir

> Tak jak i w domu - w pomieszczeniu technicznym.


W blokowym mieszkaniu 35 m2 nie ma pomieszczenia technicznego.
Gdybyś w domku próbował takie wydzielić, ile zostałoby ci m2 na część mieszkalną?




> Nie wiem do czego zmierzasz. Że w bloku ta przestrzeń jest za darmo? Nie jest. Płacisz i za jej wybudowanie, i za jej utrzymanie.


Jak kupujesz mieszkanie to ze wszystkim. Nie musisz myśleć "teraz wybuduję klatkę schodową, narzędziownię dla dozorcy, pomieszczenie rowerowe". Jest to częścią mieszkania. Czyli de facto mieszkanie w bloku 35 m2 jest metrażowo większe od domu 35 m2.

Ja nie porównuję kosztów zakupu/wybudowania. Nie porównuję kosztów utrzymania i psychicznego komfortu braku sąsiadów.
Porównuję *metraż.*
Komuś, kto mieszka w kawalerce 35 m2 może się wydawać, że będzie miał taki sam komfort przestrzeni w domu 35 m2. A to nieprawda.


***
Ja nie miałam desek, prawdopodobnie dlatego, ze dom nie ma w sobie drewna (więźby)? Te kilka szalunkowych na budowę składzika by nie starczyły.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja nie miałam desek, prawdopodobnie dlatego, ze dom nie ma w sobie drewna (więźby)? Te kilka szalunkowych na budowę składzika by nie starczyły.


Desek nie trzeba do więźby (deskowania nie mam).
A wlaśnie - deski przyjechały pierwszym transportem. Ekipa miała swoją przyczepę kempingową, w której mieszkali. Ale składzik od razu (no dobra, zaraz po sławojce) wystrugali z tych desek. Nie potrzebowalem blaszaka.
A potem ten składzik rozebralem. Podobnie jak szalunki słupów i inne drbiazgi.

IMO 35m2 w domu daje większą przestrzeń i wygodę, niż w bloku. Oczywiście trzeba rozsądnie tę przestrzeń rozplanować. Ale w domu masz pełną swobodę planowania. Masz np. możliwość umieszczenia okna z każdej strony - w bloku najczęściej tylko jedna ściana jest zewnetrzna. I wymusza to łazienki i/lub kuchnie bez okna i ciemne przedpokoje.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Czytam kolejne pytania forumowiczów sprowadzające się do tego jak "ominąć przepisy" i witki mi opadają. Po co? Po co, skoro pozwolenie na budowę nic nie kosztuje(oprócz czasu i kasy na kilka map), a jak kogoś nie stać na projekt(gotowce można znaleźć za mniej niż 2tys.) + adaptację projektu do działki, to najprawdopodobniej takiej osoby nie stać na budowę domu w ogóle. Nawet malutkiego.


Zobacz co się buduje na ROD ...

Tam samowola koło następnej samowolki ..

Domy "mieszkalne" bez pozwolenia , bez projektu , bez nadzoru , bez odbiorów ...

Obecnie RODy zaczynają przypominać slumsy gdzie powstają jakieś dziwne bryły koszmarki ...

Na takie RODy powinien wjechać spychacz i rozwalić te samowolki ...

Ludzie zrobili się bardzo roszczeniowi . Jakoś przez lata kiedyś nikt nie pomyslał aby mieszkać na ROD , dopiero od pewnego czasu "nastapiła moda" na takie mieszkanie ...

----------


## kaszpir007

> Kotlownia zbędny przeżytek a tak malego domu nie ma sensu ogrzewać czymś innym, niż kablami w wylewce. Zasobnik trzeba umiescić w lazience. Rozdzielnię elektryczną zazwyczaj robi się podtynkową - wiec nie zajmuje miejsca. Wodomierz u zawór? Bez przesady, też mozna w ścianie schować albo w zabudowie gk - mniej zajmie miejsca niż najmniejszy grzejnik. Hydrofor może być w obudowie studni.
> 
> Mieszkalem w mieszkaniu 47,5m2 słabo rozplanowanym i 27,5m2 genialnie urządzonym. Funkcjonalnie bardzo podobnie. W obydwu najbardziej mi brakowało ogrodu. Miejsca, gdzie moge wypuścić dzieci i zwierzaki i nie zastanawiać się, czy gdzieś nie poszli, nie mieli nieprzyjemnego spotkania z samochodem czy innym zwierzakiem.
> Dom 35m2 da się urzadzić, by był wygodny dla rodziny 2+1 nawet. Problem jest inny - trudno spełnić na takiej przestrzeni WT (oczywiście, że musi być zgłoszenie albo PnB). No i wcale tak tanio nie wyjdzie, bo część kosztów nie zależy od powierzchni domu, a część nieznacznie się zmienia.


W bloku kazdy miał piwnice i tam trzymał rowery , sanki i itd. 

W domu dzieki ogrodowi i dzięki temu że "opieką" domu Ty się zajmujesz musisz mieć mnóstwo narzędzi i różnych urządzeń i itd ...
A do tego trzeba mieć to gdzie trzymać ...

Zamieszkaj najpierw w domu a sam się przekonasz ile tego się uzbiera i gdzieś to trzeba trzymać ...
W bloku większość tych "pierdół" nie była potrzebna i jej po prostu nie miałeś ...

----------


## Kaizen

> W bloku kazdy miał piwnice i tam trzymał rowery , sanki i itd.


Ani w poprzednim, ani w obecnym mieszkaniu nie mam piwnicy.





> A do tego trzeba mieć to gdzie trzymać ...


Nawet jak ktoś desek nie ma, to domki narzędziowe są tańszen niż taka powierzchnia w domu. Bez sensu zapewniać luksusy szpadlowi czy grabiom




> Zamieszkaj najpierw w domu a sam się przekonasz ile tego się uzbiera i gdzieś to trzeba trzymać ...
> W bloku większość tych "pierdół" nie była potrzebna i jej po prostu nie miałeś ...


Od ładnych paru lat obrastam w szpadle, grabie, kosiarkę... Trzymam w domku narzedziowym.


W domu to jeszcze pies wyląduje w budzie i zwolni miejsce.

----------


## Kaizen

> Zobacz co się buduje na ROD ...
> 
> Tam samowola koło następnej samowolki ..


Jak są zgodne z definicją altany działkowej, to nie są samowolką. Mogą być murowane i nawet piętrowe.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jak są zgodne z definicją altany działkowej, to nie są samowolką. Mogą być murowane i nawet piętrowe.


Tym bardziej żyjemy w dzikim kraju , gdzie prawo i przepisy przestrzegają frajerzy i idioci a Państwo pomaga kombinatorom , oszustom i leniom ...

Ja aby zbudować dom musiałem spełnić wiele warunków , mieć KB , mieć pozwolanie , mieć odbiory , projekt , adaptację . Wiele kasy , wiele formalności , a taki sam dom tyle że na ROD nagle "nazywa" się altaną i nie trzeba ni pozwolenia ,ani projektu , ani żadnych odbiorów , nadzoru.

Można to coś wybudować niezgodnie z przepisami , bez projektu , bez żadnej wiedzy , bez uprawnień , bez wyliczeń. Później może dość do jakiejś tragedii (katastrofa budowlana) , skażenie środowiska , wystąpić jakaś epidemia związana ze skażoną wodą (małe odległości pomiędzy studniami a szambami czy innymi miejscami gdzie wylewa się ścieki i itd ..

Przypomina to trochę slumsy , gdzie każdy buduje z tego co ma i jak chce , nie przejmując się niczym ...

Co najwyżej jak dojdzie do katastrofy to będzie tak jak w pewnych krajach "taka wola boga ..."  :wink: 

Z tego co wiem w regulaminie ROD jest calkowity ZAKAZ budowy domów całorocznych i mieszkania na ROD. Są to działki rekreacyjne które służą do krótkotrwałego wypoczynku i tam przebywania.

Kiedyś pamiętam u teściów na zimę był wyłączany prąd i woda , bo w zimę nie ma potrzeby aby była ani prąd ani woda , bo żaden działkowicz w zimę nic nie robi na działce ...

I później było wielki szum , bo przecież ludzie marzną na działkach ...
Tylko skąd Ci ludzie tam mieszkający ? Przecież jak kupowali działkę to wiedzieli że nie wolno tam mieszkać ?

Myślę że gdyby zaczęto trzymać się regulaminu i nagle przez kilka miesięcy nie było na ROD ani pradu ani wody to szybko by te domy znikneły i wróciły "zwykłe" altany ...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja aby zbudować dom musiałem spełnić wiele warunków , mieć KB , mieć pozwolanie , mieć odbiory , projekt , adaptację . Wiele kasy , wiele formalności , a taki sam dom tyle że na ROD nagle "nazywa" się altaną i nie trzeba ni pozwolenia ,ani projektu , ani żadnych odbiorów , nadzoru.


Przeczytaj warunki jakie musi spełniać altana działkowa. Bo Twój dom na pewno ich nie spełnia.
Od ładnych kilku lat jest to prosto unormowane. I to jest dobre rozwiązanie. Złe rozwiązanie, to że ja mam prosić urzędnika żebym musiał na swoim terenie coś postawić. To do altan ogrodowych trzeba równać, a nie w drugą stronę.

Trzeba mieć świadomość jeszcze jednej rzeczy - budując na RODo nie jesteś właścicielem altany. W naszym kraju nieruchomością jest działka - budynek jest tego, czyja działka.

----------


## kaszpir007

Jakie unormowanie ?

Chyba 2 lata temu przed wyborami gminy/miasta chciały wreszcie zająć się samowolką i nielegalna zabudową działek i jawnym olewaniem przepisów i regulaminów. Miały wejść spychacze , miały być pisma o wyburzenie i itd .
Gminy/miasta bały się że mogą tam wybuchnąć jakieś niekontrolowane epidemie lub może się stać coś złego (katastrofy budowlane) i nie chciały czekać bo bylo coraz więcej takich samowoli ..

Wtedy ludzie którzy mieszkają nielegalnie na ROD i łamią wszystkie przepisy ROD zaczęli kontaktować się z mediami , a że był to rok wyborczy to szybko PO uchwaliła jeszcze że samowolki zmienią się w nie samowolki ...

To było szukanie na szybko nowych wyborców , bo mieli nadzieję że dzieki temu będą dalej u władzy ...

Zmieniono brzmienie co to jest altana ogrodowa i te "domy" zaczęły się "łapać" na altany ...

Marzy Ci się taka prowizorka i samowolka ? Są Indie , są inne kraje gdzie są tzw slumsy i am każdy buduje z czego chce i jak chce i nikt się niczym nie przejmuje ...

Ale jesteśmy w UE i raczej powinniśmy spełniać Europejskie standardy a nie afrykańskie lub indyjskie ...

I tak mamy bardzo uniiwersalne i bardzo łagodne przepisy ..

Zobacz czasami w niektórych krajach UE czy też miastach w UE jak wygląda urbanistyka i planowanie . Często nowe domy muszą przypominać stare domy , mieć taką samą elewację i kolor , taką samą dachówkę , tak że wszystko wygląda spójnie i nikt się nie buntuje ..

Później turyści zachwycają się jak wyglądają takie miasteczka czy miasta i jaka jest spójność ...

Masz rację mój dom to nie altana To dom a nie coś co udaje dom.
Coś co miało projekt , coś co miało KB i nadzór , coś co miało odbiory i przeglądy i coś co mi się nie zawali i nie będzie katastrofy budowlanej bo było wykonane zgodnie z projektem i sztuką budowlaną ..

----------


## swierol

> Przeczytaj warunki jakie musi spełniać altana działkowa. Bo Twój dom na pewno ich nie spełnia.
> Od ładnych kilku lat jest to prosto unormowane. I to jest dobre rozwiązanie. Złe rozwiązanie, to że ja mam prosić urzędnika żebym musiał na swoim terenie coś postawić. To do altan ogrodowych trzeba równać, a nie w drugą stronę.
> 
> Trzeba mieć świadomość jeszcze jednej rzeczy - budując na RODo nie jesteś właścicielem altany. W naszym kraju nieruchomością jest działka - budynek jest tego, czyja działka.


Tzn można powiedzieć troche przewrotnie. Jeśli chcesz sprzedać takie RODO to jego wartość uzależniona jest od tego co na nim jest. Wiadomo, ze działka z domkiem jest więcej warta niz z drewnianym domkiem narzędziowym lub tylko z rabatami. Ale faktem jest, że ziemia nie jest i raczej nie będzie formalnie Twoja.
Tylko jak kupisz taka działeczkę z takim domkiem i któregoś pięknego dnia spadnie Ci na głowę kawałek dachu i gwóźdź Ci zrobi bliznę do końca życia na czole to pretensje możesz pozostawić tylko dla siebie. Na oko wszystko może wydawać się stabilne i trwałe.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tzn można powiedzieć troche przewrotnie. Jeśli chcesz sprzedać takie RODO to jego wartość uzależniona jest od tego co na nim jest.


Sprzedaz jest trochę śliska. A co, jak zemrzesz czy zostaniesz wyrzucony z RODo?

----------


## bajprzeznet

Ale wojna o to czy 35m2 to już dom, czy tylko altanka  :smile: 

Jasne że to baaaardzo malutki domek, i nie był by specjalnie komfortowy. Ale kawalerka 26m2 także nie jest, mieszkanei 40m2 też nie odbiega.
Argumenty że ta sama powieszchnia w bloku oferuje więcej to dla mnie bzdura - w każdym bloku w którym mieszkałem wszystkie liczniki były w domu, pełno rur od pionów itp, beznadziejne usytuowanie okien - cieżko coś ustawić. Piwnica to dla mnie też nie argument, w jednej byl zakaz trzymiania rowerów itp, w innej zimą było 0 stopni i wieczna wilgoć. I jeszcze co miesiąc 300zł do spółdzielni.. Plus bonus - sąsiedzi, nawet jak masz super, nie znaczy ze za 5 lat za scianą nie będzie awantur itp.

Zawsze lepiej mieć 35m2 na własnej działce niż w bloku !
Problem taki że jeszcze lepiej mieć 60m2, albo 100m2... 

Czemu ludzie chcą budować na zgłoszenia i mieszkać w "budynkach gospodarczych"? Koszty. Nie jest problemem dostać PnB, tylko kwestia ile kasy trzeba na to wydać - cudów nie ma, nim się wbije łopate ok 10 tys lekko pójdzie, bo najtańszy projekt z adaptacja to ok 5-6 tys zł brutto, do tego geodeta, kierownik budowy, mapki itp. 
A jak ktoś ma 150 tys i jeszcze chce kupić działkę w tych pieniądzach...

A budowanie na ROD to już dla mnie abstrakcja, ładowanie kasy w coś co formalnie nigdy nie jest twoje..

----------


## swierol

Ojj powiem Ci, ze byłem kiedy właścicielem RODO ale chyba przez miesiąc i nie wiem co się z tym dzieje w przypadku śmierci.
Trudno to nazwać sprzedażą skoro to i tak nie jest Twoja. Moim zdaniem osoba nabywająca prawa do tego terenu płaci Tobie za to co jest na tym terenie. A z resztą chyba dawno odbiegliśmy od tematu.

----------


## swierol

Tak jak kolega *bajprzeznet* mówi za samą papierologię potrzebną do pozwolenia na budowę w takim "budynku gospodarczym" na zgłoszenie można kupić materiał na ściany a może nawet i więcej. Komfort byle jaki ale obok domu możesz mieć nawet głupiego blaszaka i tam trzymać rzeczy sezonowe. Z resztą w takim domku raczej mieszka się samemu lub w dwie osoby więc jedna większa szafa na ubrania Ci styknie :smile:  
Dla przykładu: Ja wychowałem się na 52,5m2 w bloku z rodzicami i dwójką rodzeństwa, a moją żona mieszkała z rodzicami i siostrą w dwupokojowym mieszkaniu o powierzchni 37m2. Wiem jak wygląda takie mieszkanie na codzień; przy sufitach pawlacze, z zasłonami kartony z butami lub inne, wszystko ma swoje miejsce i nie można go zmieniać bo w przeciwny wypadku się zgubi.

----------

